# SteamServer down?



## needSupport (30. November 2010)

Kann mir das irgendwer bestätigen oder hab nur ich Probleme zu connecten?

Wollte gerad Civ5 installieren, musste dann aber feststellen das ich keine Verbindung zu Steam herstellen kann. 

Hab 5 Minuten davor noch BlackOps gepspielt, über Steam.

Cheers


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

ja ich kann Dirt 2 auch nicht laden aber konnte es für 5 Euro kaufen ohne Probleme

rein komme ich auch aber kann nichts laden und das an einem Di ohne Feiertag soweit ich weiß


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

Hier selbes Problem, bei Black Ops bleibt der "Play" Button grau. Hat auch grad ca. 10 Minuten gedauert, bis ich mich überhaupt bei Steam einloggen konnte.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

Spielen konnte ich Poker Night at the Inventory 

aber andere Spiele starten habe ich noch nicht versucht 

sollten aber gehen sofern schon installiert und nicht nur gedownloded


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2010)

Bei mir laufen derzeit keine Steam spiele mehr, egal welches ich versuche. Mal sehen wie das später ist


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

Update Team Fortress 2 geht nicht liegt an Steam Claud andere gehen dann wohl auch nicht versuche nun noch ein paar andere


----------



## leorphee (30. November 2010)

Ich kann mich auch nicht anmelden bei Steam, d.h. ich kann zwar in den Shop, aber ich sehe kein Freunde und kann keine spiele spielen.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

Bei mir taucht jedesmal folgender Fehler beim Versuch ein Spiel zu starten auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> Bei mir taucht jedesmal folgender Fehler beim Versuch ein Spiel zu starten auf:
> 
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/7412/steamfehler.jpg



ja bei mir auch aber das heißt nur Steam Cloud geht nicht das spiel kannst ja auch ohne Starten

Half Life und Half Life Source starten bei mir jedenfalls


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

Starten schon, aber mit dem MP schauts schlecht aus


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> Starten schon, aber mit dem MP schauts schlecht aus


Ok das ist klar wenn Steam nicht richtig geht...Left For Dead 2 startet auch aber Multiplayer wird dann wohl schwer habe es aber nicht versucht

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=19093618#post19093618

versuche jetzt mal den Steam Server zu wechseln wie in dem Forum jemand geschrieben hat

Edit: bringt auch nichts


----------



## GaAm3r (30. November 2010)

Black Ops Patch wird vielleicht aufgespielt ?


----------



## leorphee (30. November 2010)

deswegen geht dann gar nix mehr bei steam? evtl. sehen sie ja ein das die Idee ihrer Software gut ist, aber absolut noch Beta...


----------



## christian.pitt (30. November 2010)

ich kann zB MW2 ohne Probleme starten, jedoch wenn ich im hauptmenü bin, kommt die meldung: "Sie müssen bei Steam eingeloggt sein, damit Sie die Online-Features dieses Spiels nutzen können."
Hab schon versucht, den Router neuzustaren, internet verbidung trennen/verbinden, bin mit meinem anderen mobilem-laptopinternet reingeangen und jedesmal das gleiche Problem..... Hab........................
OK jetzt funktioniert es aufeinmal wieder--> hat mir gerade angezeigt, dass ein Freund online gagangen ist....

Naja, noch viel Glück!!!


----------



## christian.pitt (30. November 2010)

übrigens, hab ich vor gut 15min steam neuinstalliert, vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem?....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

danke ist aber keine Option für mich... da ich dann wohl alle Games neu Laden müsste ??


----------



## Dox_23y5 (30. November 2010)

Konnte auch den ganzen Tag keine Verbindung herstellen. Gleiche Meldung wie bei cristian.pitt
Habe grad Steam neu gestartet, und siehe da, Steam macht ein update. Dachte super dann wirds jetzt ja wohl wieder funzen und starte CodMW2 Mp. Drück den Spielen button und zack: gleiche Meldung wie zuvor. "Sie müssen bei Steam eingeloggt sein, damit Sie die Online spielen können."


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. November 2010)

gut das ich nix online spielen will, komm ich nachher nich bei new vegas rein, zieh ich mir ne fragwürdige datei von gcw und gut is


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

da gibt es auch den Offline Modus nur Steam Claud geht dann halt auch nicht und kein Online Spielen was bei Fallout New Vegas ja aber keine Rollte spielt


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (30. November 2010)

Bei mir steht bei Steam einfach nur "Keine Verbindung"...
Heute morgen konnte ich allerdings CoD BO noch spielen, nun nicht mehr.
Na ja, werde die Zwangspause für den MP dann eben für den SP nutzen (habe ich bisher nicht gespielt).


----------



## christian.pitt (30. November 2010)

so ok, hab das jetzt herausgefunden: wenn ich mit dsl cod 6 mp spielen will, kommt die eine fehlermeldung, und in steam wird mir: "keine vebindung" und es werden mir keine freunde angezeigt, so wenn ich jetzt mit meinem mobilem internet reingeh, funzts es aufeinmal, echt komisch...das brisante daran ist ja, dass es (bei euch allen eigentlich) noch vor ein paar stunden gegangen ist...

@SchumiGSG9: wenn ich mir ein neues Spiel lade bzw. kaufe, mache ich immer (vorsichtshalber ) ein backup auf meine externe hdd

naja, werde jetzt wieder den lanstecker ziehen und über das unzuverlässigere (in diesem fall jedoch nicht ^^) und langsamere mobile internet zocken xD

edit: funktioniert doch nicht ganz so ^^, geb es jetzt auf, hoffe dass valve das problem morgen gelöst hat...


----------



## Athlon1000TB (30. November 2010)

Ich komm er garnicht in Steam rein. Der versucht immer ein Update zu ziehen, was aber immer fehlschlägt.
Mal kommt die fehlermeldung "Steam ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar"
Mal läd er bis 26% und bricht dann ab.
Das hatte ich schonmal. Irgendwann ging es dann. Aber jetzt versuch ich schon über eine Woche reinzukommen ohne Erfolg. So langsam regt mich Steam auf.


----------



## Moneystyle (30. November 2010)

Man Leute Steam is down...is ja wohl klar...Wartungsarbeiten am Server...solange geht kein Steam Game oder irgendwelche Updates...haha...kommt doch voll oft vor!!!!!!!Ist aber erst seid heute mittag...hoffe die sind bald wieder am Start!!!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2010)

Moneystyle schrieb:


> Man Leute Steam is down...is ja wohl klar...Wartungsarbeiten am Server...solange geht kein Steam Game oder irgendwelche Updates...haha...kommt doch voll oft vor!!!!!!!Ist aber erst seid heute mittag...hoffe die sind bald wieder am Start!!!


steht das ihrgendwo ?

ist das 1. mal das Steam so zickt wenn ich es nutzen will und das tue ich mehr oder weniger schon seit Half Life 2 raus gekommen ist


----------



## Dox_23y5 (30. November 2010)

Es ist denk ich mal auf jeden fall ein Steamproblem. Wenn man Steam öffnet is rechts im Shopscreen ein Lieniendiagramm das die Nutzerstatistik anzeigt. Es ist definitiv ein unnormaler Einbruch der Userzahl seit wenigen Stunden zu erkennen.


----------



## Skylinepower (30. November 2010)

Also bei mir habe ich auch das problem das ich nicht codmw und codbo spielen kann aber komisch ist das ich aber counter strike source spielen kann


----------



## Dox_23y5 (30. November 2010)

kenn mich mit cs:s nicht so genau aus, bei CodMW2 weiß ich dass es Steam vorausetzt und ohne kein onlinespielen möglich ist. Ist das bei counter strike auch so?


----------



## der_Kief (30. November 2010)

Steam ist regional down ! Siehe offizielles Announcement
Da heisst jetzt wohl abwarten.

der_Kief


----------



## mixxed_up (30. November 2010)

Der Support ist offensichtlich auch weg, die Seite ist ständig überlastet, und seit drei Tagen warte ich auf ne Antwort, dass ich mal ein neues Passwort zugeschicht bekomme.


----------



## Jes (30. November 2010)

Also ich bin eigentlich ein Fan von Steam. Aber ich habe nachdem ich keine Verbindung aufbauen konnte den PC neugestartet und nun startet Steam (oder ein Steamspiel) nicht einmal...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. November 2010)

Hier auch noch mal:



> We're tracking an issue with our POP provider that's causing connectivity issues for Steam users since about 0415 PST today. Some users will be able to connect, and some won't, based on geographic location mostly.



Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Steam Downtime Announcements


----------



## Dox_23y5 (30. November 2010)

Jetzt kam automatisch eine Login erneuerung. eigeloggt und wieder verbunden 
endlich wieeder zocken


----------



## RapToX (30. November 2010)

bei mir geht alles, jedoch dauert es 10-15min bis ich mit friends verbunden bin.


----------



## Arkogei (30. November 2010)

Freunde seh ich wieder und eine Verbindung hat er auch wieder. aber Super Meat Boy kann ich immer noch nicht runterladen.

Edit: Wird doch erst in einer Stunde freigeschalten. Vorher war der Countdown aber eigentlich schon abgelaufen.


----------



## leorphee (1. Dezember 2010)

ich sehe zwar wieder meine Freunde, aber ich kann keinen MP Zocken...
dauert verdächtig lange....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Dezember 2010)

konnte gestern ab ca. 23 Uhr wieder Spiele laden und Dirt 2 auch starten

und habe einen Bug in dem Game gefunden dachte das wäre nach dem disaster mit Dirt mal lauffährig auf Win 7 ohne Probleme aber dem ist nicht so jedenfalls wenn man alle Regler aufdreht dann hat man ein schwarzes Bild aber Tacho und Co werden angezeigt...Lösung habe ich aber schon gefunden werde später mal testen ob die auch geht

auch jetzt geht Steam bei mir normal Fallout New Vegas startet ohne fehlermeldung des es keine Verbindung zu Steamcloud herstellen könnte


----------

